# Repower toro 5/24 vs 7/24



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

I came across a 1980s toro 5/24 snowblower that needs a new motor. Would this be a direct fit for the predator motor onto the original engine mount. Then use the shaft adapter? Or is the new engine size alot larger then the original 5hp?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

should be a drop in fit other than maybe needing longer bolts.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you will need a crank sleeve


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The Predator should bolt right in. As mentioned the chute crank may need to be positioned out a bit (2") from the point where it attaches to the handle bar (via a longer bolt and a 2" spacer sleeve). This is so the chute crank will clear the valve cover of the Predator.

The engine engine will basically get you to a 724 in terms of performance. Both engines should have the 3/4" crankshaft, so the pulley should be re-usable.

I put the Predator 212cc on my Toro 521, so it throws snow into next week.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The Tecumseh on my 1979 5/24 had a 1" shaft so it needed this adaptor to work with the Predator's 3/4" shaft: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252429776568


The original motor mounts worked and the chute crank did not need to be shimmed


Details about the conversion are here:


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/116290-toro-5-24-re-power.html


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have owned a few 524, 724 and one 824 model which i used for a few years. trust me, these toro engines use a 1 inch crank and YOU WILL NEED A SLEEVE. it will be a huge roadblock when you tear down your old engine so order one


----------



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks guys cant wait to get this running! I ordered a new sleeve adapter so that should be here soon!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Toroboy, 

I forgot to add...

The only really unique thing to know about the repower is that metric bolts are not used on the crankshaft back plate where you have to remount the belt idler

Being a foreign engine you'd think they'd be metric but they are not. Need to use 5/16-24 bolts. 

Found out the answer to that here: 

Bolt for 212cc Predator engine shaft? - DIY Go Kart Forum


----------

